# Ball striking/divot advice



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys

Recently I've been hitting the ball well, carded a few rounds in the mid/high 70's over the past month.

My question to you is, how do I fix my divot depth? My divots have gotten deeper lately, and I'm still hitting the ball solidly with a little draw, but occasionally I'll hit a heavy shot and lose yardage. It's also hard to hit a cut with my current swing/ball striking.

Anyone know any drills to help with this? I know it's hard to answer without seeing my swing, but I'm really not sure why I'm doing this. Also, I play blades, so do you think a smaller clubhead leads to a bigger divot?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

You dont mention the direction of your divots, or if you have had your clubs fitted, but with out seeing your swing, deeo divots indicate a steep swing. google how to shallow out your swing

but honest, shooting in the mid 70's I wouldnt change much


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

stevel1017 said:


> You dont mention the direction of your divots, or if you have had your clubs fitted, but with out seeing your swing, deeo divots indicate a steep swing. google how to shallow out your swing
> 
> but honest, shooting in the mid 70's I wouldnt change much


My divots are generally straight or a little left of the target. My clubs are standard loft and lie. I probably do have a steep swing, as I'm a pretty tall guy (6'3").

Honestly, my scoring is largely impart to a very solid short game. I've been working on my iron play for a while and want to fix it for the long run. I don't think taking dollar bill divots a half an inch deep (even if I am hitting it pure) is good for my wrists/clubs/shotmaking.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

WindyDayz said:


> My divots are generally straight or a little left of the target. My clubs are standard loft and lie. I probably do have a steep swing, as I'm a pretty tall guy (6'3").
> 
> Honestly, my scoring is largely impart to a very solid short game. I've been working on my iron play for a while and want to fix it for the long run. I don't think taking dollar bill divots a half an inch deep (even if I am hitting it pure) is good for my wrists/clubs/shotmaking.


Let me ask this: Do you feel as if your right shoulder is dipping more trying to hit down on the ball? I feel like Charles Barkly telling you how to play golf


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Let me ask this: Do you feel as if your right shoulder is dipping more trying to hit down on the ball? I feel like Charles Barkly telling you how to play golf


Possibly, my tendency a lot of times is to fire my hips too fast and my hands play catch up, and I can hit it heavy, I guess I sort of do feel my right shoulder dipping through the ball. I can't say for sure though, I'll need to hit some balls, I haven't played/practiced in a few days. Know any good drills? And I'm sure you're better than Barkley lol


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

where do you start taking the divot; before or after striking the ball. n theory it should be after. You tube has some very good training clips


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

broken tee said:


> where do you start taking the divot; before or after striking the ball. n theory it should be after. You tube has some very good training clips


After the ball of course. I'm not hitting so fat my shots are going 30 yards, I'm just losing maybe 5-10 yards per club, the ball is still flying high. I've always been a pretty good ballstriker, lots of spin, hell I can crank a lob wedge 115 on a good day, but lately I've just been so steep, I don't know what started this habit. It needs to GO though.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

WindyDayz said:


> After the ball of course. I'm not hitting so fat my shots are going 30 yards, I'm just losing maybe 5-10 yards per club, the ball is still flying high. I've always been a pretty good ballstriker, lots of spin, hell I can crank a lob wedge 115 on a good day, but lately I've just been so steep, I don't know what started this habit. It needs to GO though.


After is good,so have someone look at your swing the body movement


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

broken tee said:


> After is good,so have someone look at your swing the body movement


I was thinking about sending my swing into The Golf Fix. I love that show. lol


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Just have a buddy look at your swing, time to go earn the welfare check have a great day and it snowed here


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Do you have any video cameras? I was able to set 2 up, one behind and one off to the side and that helped me a lot to fix my issues with my driver. I am 6'6 and was playing regular off the shelf clubs till I got some Pings and was fitted for Blue dot and that made a world of difference to me. Amazing what a 1" upright did for my irons. I had to change my stance a little to get use to the new sticks but it is actually more comfortable at setup now.


----------



## rwright (Nov 5, 2010)

WindyDayz said:


> After the ball of course.


If you're hitting the ball first then the depth of your divot isn't causing any loss of distance. You must be hitting it a little fat.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

rwright said:


> If you're hitting the ball first then the depth of your divot isn't causing any loss of distance. You must be hitting it a little fat.


You can still hit the ball first and have a heavy shot, it's called hitting it a "groove high".


----------



## rwright (Nov 5, 2010)

WindyDayz said:


> You can still hit the ball first and have a heavy shot, it's called hitting it a "groove high".


Whatever you think.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

rwright said:


> Whatever you think.


So you think the only way to hit the ball fat is to hit the ground first?


----------



## rwright (Nov 5, 2010)

Why are you asking me?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds a little tense here guys, but as a novis and a guy that can blunder his way to the green. picture the club hitting the ball half way between the equator of the ball and the ground on the down swing giving you those results.
you told me that you hit the ball first. the brain cell tells me you might be hitting a little high rather than pinching the club between the ball and ground.what do you think of that possibility


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi,

If your divots are aiming a little left you have an out to in swing, so how are you hitting a draw... very quick hands??

You say you a firing the hips a little early. Whether you mean you are rotating early or moving laterally you will be shifting your weight onto your left side early (right handed?). If you're shifting early the arc of your swing will also be moving left early, and hence to still make decent contact with the back of the ball you will have to get a little steep.

I would say your timing has probably got a little out of sync. Next time you are practicing practice 3/4 shots. Slowing down a touch will give you time for the hands and arms to keep up with the lower body. Alternatively, try your normal swing with your feet almost together. If you are out of sync you will overbalance.

Please be gentle with me... the advice is given in good faith, and without seeing you swing...


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

Big Hobbit said:


> Hi,
> 
> If your divots are aiming a little left you have an out to in swing, so how are you hitting a draw... very quick hands??
> 
> ...


Cool, I'll try those drills when I get back to practicing. I'm healing my calf right now


----------

